# turmeric for pigeons??



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello..
do anyone here use turmeric weekly for their pigeons?
i use only calcium supplement and garlic weekly so i want to even add turmeric to the weekly shedule...
do anyone know whats should be the dosage??
turmeric is good for liver, is anti-bacterial,anti-fungal,and i have also read its anti parasatic....whenever i see wound on pigeon, i just apply turmeric with coconut oil and it heals very fast...i read it is also used to treat cocci and e-coli in pigeons
so please can anyone help me with this??


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Try giving it weekly and let us know about the results. With healthy pigeons I would like to keep it simple...


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

hello jass samoplay. i have a pigeon who badly hurt his leg by mistake some days ago..i applied turmeric on wound and handfed him peas as he was not eating enough, he is fine now and eating on his own but his poop is somewhat light greenish yellow[dark green part of the poop] with that white substance and normal poop ,not at all watery. jass can u help me with this, is this normal for the bird with badly hurt leg curing??


----------

